# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Brandt] WFE0676E ΘΟΡΥΒΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΥΨΙΜΟ

## andreasp

Καλημερα!

Εχω ενα πλυντηριο ρουχων brandt που στο στυψιμο κοπαναει σαν δαιμονισμενο.

Μιλαμε για πολυ φασαρια!!

https://youtu.be/IEm-OoFFvLk

Να ασχοληθω λετε ή εχει σπασει κανενα καδο και ειναι για πεταμα;
Εμφανισιακα παντως αμορτισερ και ελατηρια ειναι στην θεση τους.



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## andreasp

Να σημειωσω, οτι σε κενη πλυση χωρις ρουχα, δεν κανει φασαρια. Μια χαρα στιβει.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## georgis

Καλημερα,αν σπρωξεις το καδο με το χερι προς τα κατω ανεβενει αμεσως;αν μπορεις βγαλε ενα αμορτισερ και δες το .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ελατήρια ή ζύγιση . έχουν χαλαρώσει οι διαδρομές των ελατηρίων και καπου βρίσκει ο κάδος κατά την περιστροφή με φορτίο. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andreasp

> Καλημερα,αν σπρωξεις το καδο με το χερι προς τα κατω ανεβενει αμεσως;αν μπορεις βγαλε ενα αμορτισερ και δες το .


Γενικα ειναι πολυ μαλακη η κινηση του πανω κατω. Πισω χτυπαγε ακομα περισσοτερο γιατι τερματιζε στη λαμαρινα.
Εσπρωξα μεσα το ενα πωμα απο τις βιδες συγκρατησης του καδου, και το συγκρατει λιγο, αλλα τον ξςκαρφωνει σιγα σιγα 
Ο θορυβος ειναι εκωφαντικος παντως.
Αντε και το εβγαλα το αμορτισερ. Τι θα δω;

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Πάρε δύο κανουργια αμορτισέρ 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andreasp

> Πάρε δύο κανουργια αμορτισέρ 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συμβουλή!
Κάτσε να δούμε και καμιά άλλη άποψη, γιατί δεν με εμπνεέει πολύ για αμορτισέρ. Και εγω για αυτο ασχολήθηκα, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι χτυπάει μέσα , και όχι απο τα αμορτισερ.
Τα αμορτισέρ το φυλλάνε απλά στο πάνω κάτω , σωστά?
Οταν βάζω τα χέρια μέσα στον κάδο και πατάω, σχεδόν δεν πατιέται προς τα κάτω. Είναι σκληρά δηλαδή τα αμορτισέρ.
Επίσης όταν ξεκινάει να γυρνάει ο κάδος, τραβάει την ροπή και το βλέπω απο πάνω ότι "στραβώνει" και κάποιες φορές ακούγεται και ένα ελαφρύ χρτς οταν ξεκινάει.
Στέλνω και δυο φωτογραφιες απο τα αμορτισερ, αν και με το ματι δεν βλεπεις και πολλα πραγματα. Παντως εμφανισιακα δεν βλεπω κατι. Πολύ ελαφρως λαδωμενο ειναι το εμβολο οταν το πιανω με το χερι.
Υποψιν οτι αυτο το πλυντηριο αρχισε να κανει φασαρια εδω και 1 μιση χρονο που συνεβει το εξής.
Σε μία πλύση, μετακινήθηκε τόσο πολύ που έκλεισε την πόρτα του μπάνιου. (30 ποντους μπροστα δηλαδη) Για αυτό εξάλλου στην μια πλευρά φαίνεται βαθουλωμενο. Γιατι κοπαναγαν την πορτα και το πλυντηριο επανω στο επιπλο του μπανιου για να ανοιξουν να μπουνε μεσα.
Ακουστηκε εκωφαντικος θορυβος απο οτι μου λενε τοτε.
Δηλαδη σε μια πλυση συνεβει το κακο. εεε τον τελευταιο καιρο εχουν ανεβει και αλλο τα ντεσιμπελ.

----------


## andreasp

> Ελατήρια ή ζύγιση . έχουν χαλαρώσει οι διαδρομές των ελατηρίων και καπου βρίσκει ο κάδος κατά την περιστροφή με φορτίο. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Για ποια ελατηρια μιλας? Αυτα τα δυο που βλεπω απο πανω και κρεμεται ο κάδος?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επίσης όταν ξεκινάει να γυρνάει ο κάδος, *τραβάει την ροπή* και το βλέπω απο πάνω ότι "στραβώνει" και κάποιες φορές ακούγεται *και ένα ελαφρύ χρτς* οταν ξεκινάει.


Πρώτα σφίξε τον ιμάντα με το ρεγουλατόρ που έχει πάνω στο μοτέρ , αν γλυστράει ο ιμάντας δίνει ψευδείς πληροφορίες στο ταχύμετρο του μοτέρ (γιατί κάπως μου φάνηκε ότι η εκκίνηση του στυψίματος δεν είναι αρκετά ομαλή) . Εάν στο επαναλάβει μετά από την ρύθμιση / σφίξιμο ιμάντα , άλλαξε αμορτισέρ.

----------


## andreasp

> Πρώτα σφίξε τον ιμάντα με το ρεγουλατόρ που έχει πάνω στο μοτέρ , αν γλυστράει ο ιμάντας δίνει ψευδείς πληροφορίες στο ταχύμετρο του μοτέρ (γιατί κάπως μου φάνηκε ότι η εκκίνηση του στυψίματος δεν είναι αρκετά ομαλή) . Εάν στο επαναλάβει μετά από την ρύθμιση / σφίξιμο ιμάντα , άλλαξε αμορτισέρ.


Θα μου δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το πώς θα το κάνω αυτό?
Ποιον ρεγουλατορο? που βρισκεται αυτος? καμια φωτογραφια να ξέρω τι ψάχνω?
Πετάχτηκα πάντως στον Λυμπέρη στη Ν.Ιωνία. Με την μία μου είπε για αμορτισέρ. Θα με πάρει αργότερα να μου πεί πόσο έχουν.
Για universal Μου ειπε να μην ασχοληθω. Σε 6 μηνες θα έχουν κλατάρει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εκεί που είναι βιδωμένο το μοτέρ σε 2 βίδες , η μία είναι σταθερή και η άλλη έχει σχισμή για ρεγουλατόρ , θα το καταλάβεις οπτικά , τέντωσε και σφίξε λίγο παραπάνω τον ιμάντα από όσο είναι τώρα , δεν χάνεις τίποτα , τα ποσοστά όμως δείχνουν να χρειάζεται αλλαγή αμορτισέρ .

----------


## andreasp

> Εκεί που είναι βιδωμένο το μοτέρ σε 2 βίδες , η μία είναι σταθερή και η άλλη έχει σχισμή για ρεγουλατόρ , θα το καταλάβεις οπτικά , τέντωσε και σφίξε λίγο παραπάνω τον ιμάντα από όσο είναι τώρα , δεν χάνεις τίποτα , τα ποσοστά όμως δείχνουν να χρειάζεται αλλαγή αμορτισέρ .


ααα οκ! καταλαβα. Σαν το δυναμο του αυτοκινητου.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αμορτισερ δεν υπαρχουν. Δεν εχει η brandt και δεν τα εχει εισαγει ποτε.
Απο το eaparts μου ειπαν για καποιο 47779 κωδικο που μοιαζει και ειναι 80n.
Θα το βγαλω το απογευμα να δω τι γινεται.

----------


## andreasp

Μολις του περασα 2 καινουργια αμορτισερ. Θα δειξει τι θα γινει.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## andreasp

> Μολις του περασα 2 καινουργια αμορτισερ. Θα δειξει τι θα γινει.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Τζιφος! Δεν ηταν τα αμορτισερ.
Ακριβως ιδιο ειναι. Κανει μεγαλη κινηση ο καδος. Για αυτο κοπαναει.
Ετσι το καταλαβαινω βεβαια, χωρις να εχω λυσει ποτε κανενα πλυντηριο.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Μόλις είδα το βίντεο και έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχεις σπασμένο αστέρα τυμπάνου. Τύμπανο είναι αυτό που βάζεις τα ρούχα και περιστρέφεται. Μέσα στο τύμπανο έχει τρεις αναδευτήρες. Βάλε ένα αναδευτήρα στο κάτω μέρος και με το ένα σου χέρι πίεσε το τύμπανο προς τα πάνω ενώ με το άλλο χέρι κρατάς τον κάδο από την πάνω και έξω μεριά όσο μπορείς σταθερά. Αν νιώσεις ότι υπάρχει τζόγος τότε μάλλον είναι σπασμένο. Την ίδια διαδικασία πρέπει να κάνεις με όλους τους αναδευτήρες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όντως έχει σπασμένο τύμπανο !!! (το είδα το βίντεο αλλά έκανα απόρριψη ήχου ) λογικά αν κοιτάξει τώρα από την εμπρός μεριά της πόρτας θα διακρίνεται μεταξύ τυμπάνου και λάστιχου πόρτας ότι γυρίζει παράκεντρα .

----------


## andreasp

> Μόλις είδα το βίντεο και έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχεις σπασμένο αστέρα τυμπάνου. Τύμπανο είναι αυτό που βάζεις τα ρούχα και περιστρέφεται. Μέσα στο τύμπανο έχει τρεις αναδευτήρες. Βάλε ένα αναδευτήρα στο κάτω μέρος και με το ένα σου χέρι πίεσε το τύμπανο προς τα πάνω ενώ με το άλλο χέρι κρατάς τον κάδο από την πάνω και έξω μεριά όσο μπορείς σταθερά. Αν νιώσεις ότι υπάρχει τζόγος τότε μάλλον είναι σπασμένο. Την ίδια διαδικασία πρέπει να κάνεις με όλους τους αναδευτήρες.


Να ξαναβγαλω το πανω καπακι λοιπον, και να δοκιμασω αν υπαρχει τζογος μεταξυ του τυμπανου και του καδου που βλεπω απο την εξω μερια;


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

> Να ξαναβγαλω το πανω καπακι λοιπον, και να δοκιμασω αν υπαρχει τζογος μεταξυ του τυμπανου και του καδου που βλεπω απο την εξω μερια;
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ακριβώς.

----------


## andreasp

> Όντως έχει σπασμένο τύμπανο !!! (το είδα το βίντεο αλλά έκανα απόρριψη ήχου ) λογικά αν κοιτάξει τώρα από την εμπρός μεριά της πόρτας θα διακρίνεται μεταξύ τυμπάνου και λάστιχου πόρτας ότι γυρίζει παράκεντρα .


Σε καποιες φασεις ναι. Χασκει λιγο.
Και; Τι γινεται; Πεταμα;

Υ.γ καλα ρε αδερφε, για τον ηχο το ανεβασα το video. Χωρις ηχο τι να καταλαβεις;

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Δύσκολα θα βρεις αστέρα ή τύμπανο. Καινούριο θα είναι ακριβό. Μεταχειρισμένο άμα βρεις ίσως να συμφέρει η επισκευή,άσε που πρέπει να κομματιάσεις όλο το πλυντήριο.

----------


## andreasp

> Μόλις είδα το βίντεο και έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχεις σπασμένο αστέρα τυμπάνου. Τύμπανο είναι αυτό που βάζεις τα ρούχα και περιστρέφεται. Μέσα στο τύμπανο έχει τρεις αναδευτήρες. Βάλε ένα αναδευτήρα στο κάτω μέρος και με το ένα σου χέρι πίεσε το τύμπανο προς τα πάνω ενώ με το άλλο χέρι κρατάς τον κάδο από την πάνω και έξω μεριά όσο μπορείς σταθερά. Αν νιώσεις ότι υπάρχει τζόγος τότε μάλλον είναι σπασμένο. Την ίδια διαδικασία πρέπει να κάνεις με όλους τους αναδευτήρες.


Δεν κουνιεται καθολου ρε αδερφε! Κανενας τζογος.
Λες λιγο το video.
https://youtu.be/CyZN2wDHxJs

Κουνιεται πολυ! Ετσι πρεπει να ειναι;

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ο κάδος κρέμεται από δυο σπιράλ ελατήρια και δύο ή  τρία αμορτισέρ (μπουκαλες) στην βάση , εκεί έχεις πρόβλημα ή λασκαρανε τα τσιμέντα (αντίβαρα ) στο πάνω μέρος ή στο πλάι.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andreasp

> Ο κάδος κρέμεται από δυο σπιράλ ελατήρια και δύο ή  τρία αμορτισέρ (μπουκαλες) στην βάση , εκεί έχεις πρόβλημα ή λασκαρανε τα τσιμέντα (αντίβαρα ) στο πάνω μέρος ή στο πλάι.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τα αμορτισερ αλλαχτηκαν. Τα ελατηρια ειναι στη θεση τους, τα τσιμεντα ειναι τεζα σφιγμενα.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## andreasp

Στο πλαι δεν βλεπω τσιμεντα παρα μονο μπροστα, που εχει ραγισει. Προφανως απο το κοπανημα.




> Τα αμορτισερ αλλαχτηκαν. Τα ελατηρια ειναι στη θεση τους, τα τσιμεντα ειναι τεζα σφιγμενα.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν κουνιεται καθολου ρε αδερφε! Κανενας τζογος.
> Λες λιγο το video.
> https://youtu.be/CyZN2wDHxJs
> 
> Κουνιεται πολυ! Ετσι πρεπει να ειναι;


Δεν λέμε αν κουνιέται ο κάδος όπως μας δείχνεις στο βίντεο , αλλά* το τύμπανο* = (αυτό που βάζεις μέσα τα ρούχα και είναι σαν τρυπητό για τα μακαρόνια ) :Lol: 
Δες το παρακάτω βίντεο τι θέλουμε να δεις και δες μόνο τα πρώτα 36 δευτερόλεπτα 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvjRUx1kAvU
Αυτός ο τζόγος αν υπάρχει σημαίνει ή ρουλεμάν φθαρμένα ή σπασμένο τύμπανο.

----------

tipos (05-10-18)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ξαναείδα το βιντεάκι δεν βλέπω ασυνήθιστο κούνημα στον κάδο , υποψιάζομαι καμία βίδα έπεσε από τις τρύπες του τυμπάνου και είναι στο χώρο της αντίστασης κ με την περιστροφή, κουδουνίζει , βγάλε το πίσω  καπάκι του πλυντηρίου ,αφαίρεσε την αντίσταση και με ένα δυνατό φακό δεν αν υπάρχει κάποιο αντικείμενο μέσα σε αυτόν τον χώρο https://youtu.be/jeygkgjR50c

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andreasp

Δεν παιζει αυτο. Μιλαμε για κοπανημα! οχι για βιδα που κουδουνιζει.



> Ξαναείδα το βιντεάκι δεν βλέπω ασυνήθιστο κούνημα στον κάδο , υποψιάζομαι καμία βίδα έπεσε από τις τρύπες του τυμπάνου και είναι στο χώρο της αντίστασης κ με την περιστροφή, κουδουνίζει , βγάλε το πίσω  καπάκι του πλυντηρίου ,αφαίρεσε την αντίσταση και με ένα δυνατό φακό δεν αν υπάρχει κάποιο αντικείμενο μέσα σε αυτόν τον χώρο https://youtu.be/jeygkgjR50c
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Είμαι κατά 90 τις εκατό σίγουρος ότι ο θόρυβος είναι από το εσωτερικό του κάδου. Μήπως άλλαξες πρόσφατα αντίσταση;

----------


## andreasp

> Δεν λέμε αν κουνιέται ο κάδος όπως μας δείχνεις στο βίντεο , αλλά* το τύμπανο* = (αυτό που βάζεις μέσα τα ρούχα και είναι σαν τρυπητό για τα μακαρόνια )
> Δες το παρακάτω βίντεο τι θέλουμε να δεις και δες μόνο τα πρώτα 36 δευτερόλεπτα 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvjRUx1kAvU
> Αυτός ο τζόγος αν υπάρχει σημαίνει ή ρουλεμάν φθαρμένα ή σπασμένο τύμπανο.


https://youtu.be/TTgIvAx8So0

Δεν βλεπω ιχνος τζογου.
Ουτε χιλιοστο.
Το ρουλεμαν μπορει να ακουγεται λιγο τραχεια, αλλα δεν νομιζω το κοπανημα να ειναι απο εκει.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## andreasp

> Είμαι κατά 90 τις εκατό σίγουρος ότι ο θόρυβος είναι από το εσωτερικό του κάδου. Μήπως άλλαξες πρόσφατα αντίσταση;


Την τρομπα νερου, μπροστα και κατω αλλαξε τεχνικος πριν εξαμηνο.
Και τοτε κοπαναγε, απλα νομιζω οτι τον τελευταιο καιρο, εχει χειροτερεψει.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Πάρε δύο αφρολεξακια κόλλησε τα στην λαμαρίνα που κοπαναει ο κάδος να αποσβένονται οι κραδασμοι και όσο πάει , πιθανόν να έχουν οι άλλοι δικιο που σου  είπαν για σταυρό (αστέρα) ή ρουλμαν τυμπάνου https://youtu.be/u7z6oRIzfV4

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πάρε δύο αφρολεξακια κόλλησε τα στην λαμαρίνα που κοπαναει ο κάδος να αποσβένονται οι κραδασμοι και όσο πάει , πιθανόν να έχουν οι άλλοι δικιο που σου  είπαν για σταυρό (αστέρα) ή ρουλμαν τυμπάνου https://youtu.be/u7z6oRIzfV4


Καλύτερα να μην το δοκιμάζει γιατί μπορεί να συμβεί συμφορά .
https://www.general-service.gr/el/br...676e/20-264100
Όντως στο τελευταίο βίντεο του νηματοθέτη δεν δείχνει να έχει μπόσικα το τύμπανο  , αλλά ο αστέρας μερικές φορές είναι ήδη ραγισμένος (όχι ακραία κομμένος στα πόδια ) και ανάλογα την καταπόνιση της ροπής ενισχύεται ο ήχος του ραγίσματος του αστέρα τρίποδα .
Ο θόρυβος είναι ρυθμικά σταθερός ανάλογα της στροφές (και αυτό με κάνει να λέω δεν είναι ξένο αντικείμενο εντός του κάδου π.χ. μια βίδα κτλ) λογικά δεν θα είχε ρυθμικό θόρυβο σε τέτοια περίπτωση .
Στο αρχικό βίντεο θα έπρεπε να βλέπουμε τον κάδο και το τσιμεντόβαρο να κινείται από και προς τα απέναντι ελατήρια , όταν όμως βλέπουμε τον κάδο και το τσιμεντόβαρο να "στρίβουν" δεξιά αριστερά (από και προς σαπουνοθήκη με το πίσω μέρος του πλυντηρίου και εναλλάξ ) αυτό μάλλον δείχνει ότι γυρίζει παράκεντρα το τύμπανο.
Τα αμορτισέρ είναι και πολύ ψηλά τοποθετημένα από τον κατασκευαστή (να τους πάρει και να τους σηκώσει) .

----------


## andreasp

> Καλύτερα να μην το δοκιμάζει γιατί μπορεί να συμβεί συμφορά .
> https://www.general-service.gr/el/br...676e/20-264100
> Όντως στο τελευταίο βίντεο του νηματοθέτη δεν δείχνει να έχει μπόσικα το τύμπανο  , αλλά ο αστέρας μερικές φορές είναι ήδη ραγισμένος (όχι ακραία κομμένος στα πόδια ) και ανάλογα την καταπόνιση της ροπής ενισχύεται ο ήχος του ραγίσματος του αστέρα τρίποδα .
> Ο θόρυβος είναι ρυθμικά σταθερός ανάλογα της στροφές (και αυτό με κάνει να λέω δεν είναι ξένο αντικείμενο εντός του κάδου π.χ. μια βίδα κτλ) λογικά δεν θα είχε ρυθμικό θόρυβο σε τέτοια περίπτωση .
> Στο αρχικό βίντεο θα έπρεπε να βλέπουμε τον κάδο και το τσιμεντόβαρο να κινείται από και προς τα απέναντι ελατήρια , όταν όμως βλέπουμε τον κάδο και το τσιμεντόβαρο να "στρίβουν" δεξιά αριστερά (από και προς σαπουνοθήκη με το πίσω μέρος του πλυντηρίου και εναλλάξ ) αυτό μάλλον δείχνει ότι γυρίζει παράκεντρα το τύμπανο.
> Τα αμορτισέρ είναι και πολύ ψηλά τοποθετημένα από τον κατασκευαστή (να τους πάρει και να τους σηκώσει) .


Αξιζει τον κοπο να μπω σε τετοια διαδικασια;
70 την προηγουμενη φορα με την τρομπα.
20 τωρα + εξοδα για κορωπι
Και παμε για καδο, ρουλεμαν σιγουρα αφου χαλια θα ειναι και βλεπουμε για καμιά αντίσταση...
Χαλαρα ενα 100αρικο.
Ο αστερας τριποδα τι ειναι απο αυτα που βλεπω; Ειναι επανω στο τυμπανο; Ποιο αντικείμενο ακριβώς είναι ;
Ειναι στην πίσω μεριά αυτό που επάνω κάθεται ο ιμάντας (πάει μαζί με το ρουλεμάν) και γυρίζει το τύμπανο του πλυντηρίου?

*Ξεχασα να πω κατι που ισως ειναι σημαντικο.*
Οταν το εβγαλα το πλυντηριο και το γυρισα τουμπα, απο την κάτω μερια του πλυντηριου, επεφτε μια σκονη μαυρο-καφε χρωματος. Δεν ειχε το κοκκινο χρωμα της σκουριας.
Τι μπορει να ηταν αυτο;

Με 330ευρω μετρητα παιρνω αυτο
BOSCH WAN28288GR*

https://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/house...sch-wan28288gr

Και με λιγότερα όπως ξέρετε, παίρνω διάφορα πλυντήρια. Wirlpool κλπ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο αστερας τριποδα τι ειναι απο αυτα που βλεπω; Ειναι επανω στο τυμπανο; Ποιο αντικείμενο ακριβώς είναι ;
> Ειναι στην πίσω μεριά αυτό που επάνω κάθεται ο ιμάντας (πάει μαζί με το ρουλεμάν) και γυρίζει το τύμπανο του πλυντηρίου?


Είναι ο άξονας που εξέχει μαζί με τα 3 πόδια και είναι ανεξάρτητο κομμάτι .



> Αξιζει τον κοπο να μπω σε τετοια διαδικασια;


 Για αυτό το μοντέλο όχι .



> Οταν το εβγαλα το πλυντηριο και το γυρισα τουμπα, απο την κάτω μερια του πλυντηριου, επεφτε μια σκονη μαυρο-καφε χρωματος. Δεν ειχε το κοκκινο χρωμα της σκουριας.
> Τι μπορει να ηταν αυτο;


Υποθέτω από την περιοχή όπου βρίσκονται τα καρβουνάκια του μοτέρ (και ίσως είναι αυτό που είπα πιο πριν ότι βλέπω μια αιφνίδια και μη ομαλή περιστροφή της εκκίνησης του στυψίματος ) που στην συνέχεια δημιουργεί και την αστάθεια του κάδου (χωρίς να είναι απόλυτο αυτό χωρίς διερεύνηση ) . Αυτό εξαρτάτε και από τον ίδιο χρήστη από το πως δούλευε πριν τα όποια προβλήματα παλιότερα (όσο αφορά την χρονική ομαλότητα εκκίνησης του στυψίματος που είχε πριν σε σχέση με τώρα ) .

----------


## andreasp

Οποτε λες απλα να το ξαναβγαλω εξω, να το γυρισω τουμπα και να δοκιμασω να σφιξω το μοτερ, μπας και ειναι αυτο ή εστω βελτιωθει λιγο ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οποτε λες απλα να το ξαναβγαλω εξω, να το γυρισω τουμπα και να δοκιμασω να σφιξω το μοτερ, μπας και ειναι αυτο ή εστω βελτιωθει λιγο ?


 Τον ιμάντα σφίξιμο + αλλαγή σετ καρβουνάκια  .... αλλά είναι δώρο άδωρο , γιατί έχεις επιπλέον πρόβλημα με τον συγκεκριμένο θόρυβο. Άμα είναι να βγάζει βλάβες κάθε τόσο

----------


## giagiwtis

Θέλει άνοιγμα ο κάδος σίγουρα έκοψε κάποιο μπράτσο από τον σταυρό.

----------


## andreasp

> Θέλει άνοιγμα ο κάδος σίγουρα έκοψε κάποιο μπράτσο από τον σταυρό.


Το οποιο κολλιεται αυτο; Με αργκον μηπως; Απο τι υλικο ειναι;
Υπαρχει ανταλλακτικο;
Παιζει ενας φιλος να ερθει σε λιγο απο εδω, να βγαλουμε τον καδο να δουμε τι γινεται.
Τουλαχιστον να το πεταξω με διαγνωση!
Αν και βρηκα τεχνικο, που δουλευε στην αντιπροσωπεια της brand και θελει 15 ευρω να ερθει για διαγνωση.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## andreasp

Το ανοιξα. Τυμπανο μια χαρα. Ρουλεμαν μια χαρα. Ουτε υγρασια δεν εχει περασει.
Τι μπορει να ειναι;

----------


## andreasp

Το ειδα! Εχει στραβωσει ο αξονας. Υπαρχει ανταλλακτικος αυτος ο αξονας με την τριαινα;

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Υπαρχει ανταλλακτικος αυτος ο αξονας με την τριαινα;


Πιο πάνω σου έχω δείξει το ανταλλακτικό μαζί με τον αστέρα και το τύμπανο και η τιμή του είναι εξωφρενικά καλή.
Ενώ αντίθετα αν ζητάς μικρότερα μέρη του ανταλλακτικού στην Ελλάδα , πέφτει "πρόστιμο" π.χ?
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...=1#prettyPhoto

----------


## andreasp

> Πιο πάνω σου έχω δείξει το ανταλλακτικό μαζί με τον αστέρα και το τύμπανο και η τιμή του είναι εξωφρενικά καλή.
> Ενώ αντίθετα αν ζητάς μικρότερα μέρη του ανταλλακτικού στην Ελλάδα , πέφτει "πρόστιμο" π.χ?
> http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...=1#prettyPhoto


Ναι... το ειδα και σε ευχαριστώ.
Και ο Κουρλαμπάς το φέρνει όλο το τύμπανο σε δέκα μέρες με 70€.
Απλά καινούργιο τύμπανο.... να του αλλάξω και ρουλεμάν παρόλο που είναι μια χαρά , αφού το άνοιξα που το άνοιξα, πάει κανενα 85αρι τα ανταλλακτικά.
Δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθώ για να φτιάξω ένα πλυντήριο 15ετίας, παρόλο που κατα τα άλλα μου έκανε εντύπωση η κατασκευή του. 15 χρόνια πλύσεων και είναι λουλούδι όλα μέσα.
Υπάρχει κανείς που να ενδιαφέρεται να το πάρει ένα 50αρικο, και να τον βοηθήσω και να το συναρμολογήσουμε ? Να αγοράσει το τύμπανο δηλαδή, να το φορέσουμε παρέα , να αφήσει και ένα 50αρικο για την βεράντα που την έχω κάνει μαύρη, να το φορτώσει και να φύγει.
Θα ξέρει ότι θα έχει και πλυντήριο με καινούργιο τύμπανο, καινούργια ρουλεμάν και τρόμπα νερού καινούργια που αλλάχτηκε τον χειμώνα.

----------


## andreasp

Λοιπον...
Το τυμπανο το πήγα μέχρι και σε μηχανουργείο. Το βάλαμε επάνω να γυρίσει , δεν είναι στραβό. Ελάχιστη ταλάντωση! και οταν λεω ελαχιστη....ελάχιστη!
Τα ρουλεμάν τα είδα εγώ , φαίνονται μια χαρά. Μέχρι και στον μηχανικο μου πηγα τον κάδο, και μου είπε το ίδιο.
Ο Λυμπέρης με τα ανταλλακτικά στη Ν.Ιωνία, επιμένει και λέει πώς φταίνε τα αμορτισέρ. Ακόμα και τα καινούργια που πήρα, διότι είναι ημιτασιόν.
Εχει κανείς άποψη? Μπας και έχει κανείς δύο αμορτισέρ απο Brandt να τα δώ πώς είναι τα γνήσια? ή ακόμα καλύτερα να μου τα δανείσει να δοκιμάσω?
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει! Δεν έμεινε και τίποτα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο βίντεο όπως το παρακολουθήσαμε , ο κάδος ναι μεν τραντάζεται αλλά όχι κάθετα προς τα αμορτισέρ έτσι ώστε να δικαιολογεί τυχόν υποψία ότι ακούγονται τα αμορτισέρ .

----------


## andreasp

> Στο βίντεο όπως το παρακολουθήσαμε , ο κάδος ναι μεν τραντάζεται αλλά όχι κάθετα προς τα αμορτισέρ έτσι ώστε να δικαιολογεί τυχόν υποψία ότι ακούγονται τα αμορτισέρ .


Συμφωνω. Επισης τα αμορτισερ που εχει ειναι τοσο ψευτια που αποκλειω οτι αυτο το τρανταγμα ειναι απο αμορτισερ.
Τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι; Δεν εχει μεινει κατι.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάλε πιο καθαρές / κοντινές φωτό γύρω από τον αστέρα τυμπάνου και τον άξονα , ίσως δούμε κάποιο ράγισμα .
Μπορεί να έχει λασκάρει η φωλιά των ρουλεμάν ή φαγώθηκε η φωλιά ως προς το διάκενο με τα ρουλεμάν .

----------


## andreasp

Βλεπεις κατι;

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Καθάρισέ το από τα άλατα (νομίζω το cilit bang δουλεύει καλά) για να το εξετάσεις καλύτερα.
Μπορεί να έχει κάποιο ράγισμα που να μη φαίνεται λόγω αλάτων.

----------


## andreasp

> Καθάρισέ το από τα άλατα (νομίζω το cilit bang δουλεύει καλά) για να το εξετάσεις καλύτερα.
> Μπορεί να έχει κάποιο ράγισμα που να μη φαίνεται λόγω αλάτων.


Επιμενω πως εχει στραβωσει ο αξονας απο το τυμπανο.
Πρωτα απ ' ολα ζοριζεσαι παρα πολυ να περασεις το τυμπανο στα ρουλεμαν.
Για την ακριβεια τωρα δεν τα καταφερα.
Πριν ξεμυτισει ο αξονας πισω ειχε κολλησει, σε βαθμο που ανεβηκε επανω στον καδο ανθρωπος 63 κιλα και δεν περασε.
Φαινεται και στο βιντεο οτι γυρναει παρακεντρα. Το σφυρι το κραταω σταθερα.

https://youtu.be/jIZBlznV19w

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για ράγισμα δεν βλέπω τίποτα , εκτός από μια ασήμαντη σχεδόν λεπτομέρεια στην 2η φωτό και λίγο έξω από την τσιμούχα δεξιά της με 3 μικρές ρωγμές που δεν είναι αιτία για τέτοιο θόρυβο.
Όντως το τύμπανο γυρίζει παράκεντρα , και λέω τώρα εφόσον δεν βλέπουμε ράγισμα , ίσως επειδή ο αστέρας τρίποδο είναι φτιαγμένος με πολύ λεπτά πόδια (ίσως γιαυτό είναι και φθηνός) απλός πάθανε στρέψη . Αυτή η στρέψη αν δεν την προλάβεις έγκαιρα μπορεί να ταλαιπωρήσει επίσης παράκεντρα και τα ρουλεμάν , μέχρι να παραμορφώσει και την συνοχή του ανοξείδωτου τύμπανου.
Εκπλήσσομαι με τον θόρυβο που μπορεί να κάνει αυτή η παραμόρφωση (σαν αιτία θορύβου μόνο από την παραμόρφωση / στρέψη ) και λογικά τον θόρυβο τον βλέπω στα ρουλεμάν ως αιτία (αλλά και αν τα αλλάξεις / δεν πρέπει να δουλέψει με το ίδιο κατεστραμμένο τύμπανο ).
Ρίξε μια ματιά για ραγίσματα και στην τροχαλία .



> Πρωτα απ ' ολα ζοριζεσαι παρα πολυ να περασεις το τυμπανο στα ρουλεμαν.
> Για την ακριβεια τωρα δεν τα καταφερα.





> Πριν ξεμυτισει ο αξονας πισω ειχε κολλησει, σε βαθμο που ανεβηκε επανω στον καδο ανθρωπος 63 κιλα και δεν περασε.


Έτσι είναι το σωστό , γιαυτό περνάνε τον άξονα όσο επιτρέπει να εισχωρήσει και το υπόλοιπο μήκος που χρειάζεται να προχωρήσει το κάνουν με την βίδα της τροχαλίας + την τροχαλία ή ένα άλλο παλιό ρουλεμάν σαν τεχνητό είδος "εξωλκέα" για να τον τερματίσουν τον άξονα .

----------


## andreasp

> Για ράγισμα δεν βλέπω τίποτα , εκτός από μια ασήμαντη σχεδόν λεπτομέρεια στην 2η φωτό και λίγο έξω από την τσιμούχα δεξιά της με 3 μικρές ρωγμές που δεν είναι αιτία για τέτοιο θόρυβο.
> Όντως το τύμπανο γυρίζει παράκεντρα , και λέω τώρα εφόσον δεν βλέπουμε ράγισμα , ίσως επειδή ο αστέρας τρίποδο είναι φτιαγμένος με πολύ λεπτά πόδια (ίσως γιαυτό είναι και φθηνός) απλός πάθανε στρέψη . Αυτή η στρέψη αν δεν την προλάβεις έγκαιρα μπορεί να ταλαιπωρήσει επίσης παράκεντρα και τα ρουλεμάν , μέχρι να παραμορφώσει και την συνοχή του ανοξείδωτου τύμπανου.
> Εκπλήσσομαι με τον θόρυβο που μπορεί να κάνει αυτή η παραμόρφωση (σαν αιτία θορύβου μόνο από την παραμόρφωση / στρέψη ) και λογικά τον θόρυβο τον βλέπω στα ρουλεμάν ως αιτία (αλλά και αν τα αλλάξεις / δεν πρέπει να δουλέψει με το ίδιο κατεστραμμένο τύμπανο ).
> Ρίξε μια ματιά για ραγίσματα και στην τροχαλία .
> 
> 
> Έτσι είναι το σωστό , γιαυτό περνάνε τον άξονα όσο επιτρέπει να εισχωρήσει και το υπόλοιπο μήκος που χρειάζεται να προχωρήσει το κάνουν με την βίδα της τροχαλίας + την τροχαλία ή ένα άλλο παλιό ρουλεμάν σαν τεχνητό είδος "εξωλκέα" για να τον τερματίσουν τον άξονα .


Στο samsung που εφτιαξα παντως, περασε αερα ο αξονας μεχρι τερμα!
Δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Λεω να το συναρμολογησω ξανα και να δω τι κανει.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ξεβίδωσε προσεκτικά μόνο τον αστέρα και πάνε το στον μηχανουργό και πες του να το πιάσει στον τόρνο (τον άξονα)  και να μετρήσει στα άκρα (πόδια του αστέρα εκεί που βιδώνουν οι βίδες ) αν είναι όντως παράκεντρα/ στρέψη με μικρόμετρο . Δεν επιδιώκουμε "επισκευή" με τα ίδια υλικά , μόνο για επιβεβαίωση .

----------


## andreasp

> Ξεβίδωσε προσεκτικά μόνο τον αστέρα και πάνε το στον μηχανουργό και πες του να το πιάσει στον τόρνο (τον άξονα)  και να μετρήσει στα άκρα (πόδια του αστέρα εκεί που βιδώνουν οι βίδες ) αν είναι όντως παράκεντρα/ στρέψη με μικρόμετρο . Δεν επιδιώκουμε "επισκευή" με τα ίδια υλικά , μόνο για επιβεβαίωση .


Υπάρχει τρόπος δηλαδή να μετρήσει την στρέψη στα πόδια του αστέρα?
Με το μάτι φαντάζομαι σε μία ίσια επιφάνεια δεν θα φαίνεται ε?
Πολύ λεπτομέρεια ρε παιδί μου το πλυντήριο. Δεν φανταζόμουν ότι θα είναι τόσο λεπτομερείς οι μετρήσεις του.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Με το μάτι φαντάζομαι σε μία ίσια επιφάνεια δεν θα φαίνεται ε?


Λογικά δεν θα φαίνεται γιατί στην ίσια επιφάνεια θα πατάνε έτσι κι αλλιώς και τα 3 πόδια , απλά εν αγνοία μας ο άξονας δεν θα είναι σε 90 μοίρες κάθετος .
Στην περίπτωση που βρει άψογο τον αστέρα , αλλά πάραυτα βλέπουμε να παίζει το τύμπανο , τότε θα συμπεράνουμε ότι στράβωσε το ανοξείδωτο τύμπανο.

----------


## andreasp

Και για να κλεισει το thread.
Παρόλο που με το μάτι τα ρουλεμάν φαινόντουσαν μια χαρα, τα ξεπρεσάρισα και πράγματι ήταν μια χαρα. (φαινόντουσαν τουλάχιστον!)
Το μικρο το χτυπησα βεβαια με το σφυρι. Οπότε αγόρασα ένα καινούργιο SKF για να το βάλω επάνω, να κλείσω το πλυντήριο, και η προοπτική ήταν να το πετάξω με καινούργιο ρουλεμάν.
εεε λειτουργεί αψόγα το πλυντήριο!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9LKbA0_MTw

----------

felix_w (27-01-19)

----------


## Panoss

Άρα το πρόβλημα ήταν στο ρουλεμάν;

----------


## andreasp

> Άρα το πρόβλημα ήταν στο ρουλεμάν;


Απόλυτα! Αλλά κανείς δεν μπορούσε να το διαγνώσει.
Τα ρουλεμάν τα είδαν στο χέρι ή επάνω στον κάδο, 2 συνεργεία αυτοκινήτων, ένας μηχανουργός και ο Χατζόπουλος στην SKF.

----------

mikemtb73 (07-11-18)

----------

